# Blue Acaras Not Eating??



## Swandunken (Nov 28, 2009)

I have 2 Blue Acaras that I got in August. One is about 3.5 inches and the other is 3 inches, male being the larger one. They have a 40g to themselves and I do a 40% water change every week. They also had a brood in September which was eaten. 

Lately (last month and half) they have been so picky about the food they eat its driving me crazy! I have been trying to feed them New Life flakes, New Life 1 mm sinking cichlid pellets, Harkari medium cichlid staple pellets(they float), Harkari frozen blood worms and brine shrimp 2-3 times per week. They ALMOST completely ignore both types of pellets. They will eat some flakes. The frozen stuff they eat most of the time, but not with as much enthusiasm as before. Any time they do decide to eat, they swim ever so slowly over to the food and stare at it as if they're deciding whether they should eat it or not..lol. I also know that feeding them 2-3 times per week isn't normal as they use to eat every day from the beginning of August to the beginning of October. To make one thing clear, they do eat, but not in any way like before.

I have tried not feeding them for a week without and success. The first day after fasting for a week was no different than any other day. :huh: 

They look completely healthy, act/swim normally, no signs of illness. No red anus, nothing hanging out of it. Only thing is their poo sometimes is all white and other times its dark.??? I have read numerous post suggesting it may be a parasite, but I don't think they would have lived 1.5 months with a parasite. I might be wrong though. 

Just wanted to know if its something I should forgot about, or try to solve. Any ideas??

Thnaks!!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what is the tank temp??..it should be right around 80F...
where doo you live?...if in the US ; PM me you address and i will send you a sample of Plecocaine...see if it gets them back on their feed..


----------



## Swandunken (Nov 28, 2009)

Okay good news, they seem to be back on track eating. They have been eating well for 3 days now, and I also noticed them eating more from the gravel then from the top. Not sure what changed, but I didn't do anything other than what I have been doing. 

Water temp is 80 right on the nose, and thanks anyways Loha


----------

